
Underused Power-Features of Nnn - apjana
https://dev.to/kodekat/10-underused-power-features-of-nnn-7e0
======
apjana
Covers the following:

    
    
      1. Pick files from multiple locations and pass to a command
      2. Pin a frequently visited a directory
      3. Filter filtered entries
      4. Mount and modify archives
      5. Hovered file path in $nnn
      6. Preview and edit files
      7. Prompt shortcuts
      8. Running custom commands with hotkeys
      9. Selection from multiple locations
      10. Create dirs or files with tree, duplicate anywhere

